
Acquia introduces (+open-sources) Bolt, dev tool to generate Drupal 8 projects - dcdenison
http://devacquia.network.acquia-sites.com/blog/introducing-bolt-a-development-tool-for-generating-new-drupal-8-projects/25/05/2016/10486
======
syncopated
This looks good. Can it go beyond Drupal projects?

